# Darkblade's ADA Mini-S



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Geez, first day and it already looks awesome. Nicely done.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking good DB! I just picked up a mini S a while back, I really like the dimensions, it lends itself well to many (and mini) 'scapes..


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Outlawboss said:


> Geez, first day and it already looks awesome. Nicely done.


I guess that's mainly because I've been growing the HC emersed (since the beginning of May, so it's been nearly 8 weeks, waiting for the carpet to fill in).



xmas_one said:


> Looking good DB! I just picked up a mini S a while back, I really like the dimensions, it lends itself well to many (and mini) 'scapes..


Thanks! I personally like the Mini-S and the Mini-M myself (too bad I don't have a Mini-M...yet )


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

While I'm saddened to see the 2.5g empty, your Mini S looks amazing. I especially like how you have only two plant species.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> While I'm saddened to see the 2.5g empty, your Mini S looks amazing. I especially like how you have only two plant species.


Don't be too saddened. I just wanted to take a break before rescaping the 2.5g nano 

I'm in the process of deciding whether to start just a plant grow out tank (more HC!) or to start another immersed setup.

It is quite amazing how sometimes, the simplest of setups (i.e. with just 2 or 3 plant species) can have a more stunning effect than another tank with many species of plants. I was thinking of adding in Dwarf Hairgrass as well, but decided not to.

Edit: I just realized I forgot to add in my lighting specifications (Light is a single 18W 6500K bulb, on for 8 hours a day). I'm wondering if anyone knows if 18W is too little to grow the HC successfully? I was growing it emersed with the same light previously, and it seemed OK, but I'm afraid now that with an extra "layer" of water, the light won't be as penetrating.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Don't be too saddened. I just wanted to take a break before rescaping the 2.5g nano
> 
> I'm in the process of deciding whether to start just a plant grow out tank (more HC!) or to start another immersed setup.
> 
> ...


I'd think it would be enough light, Hoppy could probably give you a better answer. I have a little 8" cube with a miserably puny amount of light on it and no co2, and the HC manages to not die and gets new shoots..


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

The RCS enjoy exploring their new territory


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

Definitely one with saddle congrats!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow, that looks great


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks nice! I like that piece of branching wood


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

wow. a tank i need to follow


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Update for *July 11 2010.* Excuse the poor pictures, I was too lazy to take a good picture.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

Looking really good! I love the 'scape you have going.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Update for *July 18 2010*

Full tank shot:



The HC was really starting to get thick, so I had to prune a lot of back. I pruned a lot back yesterday, and the above picture was taken after the initial prune.

However, today, I noticed that the HC was still quite thick, so I continued to prune it back some more. 

Here's what it looked like after the prune:



HC, everywhere! I also managed to knock over the driftwood.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> I also managed to knock over the driftwood.


Why is it that your mistakes even look good?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> Why is it that your mistakes even look good?


:hihi: The biggest blunder usually leads to the greatest result


----------



## dizzle 21 (Jul 8, 2010)

tank looks great!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Haven't posted a picture for awhile, but they will come soon.

I recently pruned a lot of plants, so it will look quite sparse too.

Update for *August 3 2010*.

I cleaned my glass/ceramic disc diffuser yesterday, since it was starting to get clogged. After an overnight bleach dip with another full day treatment in Prime, I put the diffuser back in. It worked quite well, after the cleaning. In fact, it worked too well 



Ended up gassing 28 shrimp to death.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Haven't posted a picture for awhile, but they will come soon.


Is soon coming soon? I enjoy seeing this tank progress.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah! Post some more pictures Anthony!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Update for *August 14 2010*

Finally, a picture of what my tank looks like. There's a bit of green algae on the rocks, but nothing that doesn't make it look a little more natural.

The HC carpet still has yet to completely grow back in (I ripped apart the foreground and replanted a lot from the back). A lot of the _Blyxa japonica_ still also has yet to grow back in.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

This seems like a prime candidate for the Ada club! You should share it with us at Facebook.com/adausa I am looking forward to seeing it grow in man!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Can he still participate since he is in Japan? Not that I don't mind a little competition :hihi: but I want to know if I ever go across seas.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Sure, it's pretty much open. Obviously since Facebook is hosted in the US it's more inherently biased towards US consumers anyway.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Participate in what?  I am kind of in the dark on this one.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

http://facebook.com/adausa


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

I love your tank is coming out pretty nice!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Pretty nice? Wish I had a tank half as good as this!



Diegosaenz said:


> I love your tank is coming out pretty nice!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Caton said:


> Pretty nice? Wish I had a tank half as good as this!


:tongue: Thanks for the compliments, but really, it's not quite as good as some of you think!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

JAW DROPS

Wow, that is a beautiful tank! I probably missed it but how many gallons is that?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

a Mini S is 3.5 gallons (corrected typo)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

It's just a little more than 2.5 gallons (closer to 3 gallons, I'd say).


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, it's 3.5 gallons, I accidentally typo'd a 2 instead of a 3.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

I love that branch/wood you have in there is that manzanita?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

bsk said:


> I love that branch/wood you have in there is that manzanita?


Yes, it is. It is actually several pieces (I believe 5 pieces) of Manzanita


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

love your tank dark, its looking great!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

After a long hiatus, I will post a picture below.

I have been taking weekly pictures, and the aquarium is slowly getting more and more filled by the _Blyxa japonica_.

Comparing previous pictures to the current ones, I now really notice how much the _Blyxa_ has grown!

Perhaps there will be a big prune sometime this week


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Easiest way for me to tell: Compare this picture with your avatar pic. Hah. Looking good!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

The blyxa and hc is looking great!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Another quick picture of the RCS 



And now, to get ready for....rescaping time 



The horror!


----------

